# Carrot Salad



## Zereh (Jul 23, 2011)

Can add / subtract any of these ingredients to what you have on hand, really.  Cranberries, dates, pecans, sunflower seeds, etc! You just want a nice mix of crunchy stuff and little bits of dried fruit.

1 tbsp white wine vinegar
1 tsp honey
¼ tsp salt
1/8 tsp black pepper
½ tsp Dijon mustard

Blend vinegar, honey, salt, pepper and Dijon until well combined. 

4 carrots, grated
2 T raisins
2 T dried apricots, chopped to raisin size
2 T pumpkin seeds
2 T chopped almonds
2 tbsp fresh parsley, chopped
1 tbsp unsweetened grated coconut

Put the rest of the ingredients into a bowl. Top with the dressing and toss to mix.


----------



## JMediger (Jul 23, 2011)

This looks very good!  I'm always looking for something different for lunches and ways to use up the carrots I grow in the summer.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this recipe.  I am not fond of carrot salad with mayo, so this will be perfect.  Have you ever added a dash of olive oil?   Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Jul 24, 2011)

ShellyCooks said:


> Have you ever added a dash of olive oil?   Thanks!



I have not but I'm sure it would be great if some were added to the dressing so that it's a true vinaigrette. I'll have to try it with a squeeze of lemon juice next too, instead of vinegar.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 17, 2011)

The lemon juice sounds like a nice touch, I'll have to try it next time I make this, by the way when I made it last night it turned out great. Thanks for the help.


----------

